# This one's a tearjerker



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Seriously. I bawled like a baby.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74wb0VQAOEw


----------



## LadyBugAnBuddy (Jul 13, 2012)

aww<3 That little jump had me in tears.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh god are you kidding me. I think my cold, black heart may have just beat a couple of beats.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

sassafras said:


> Oh god are you kidding me. I think my cold, black heart may have just beat a couple of beats.


You mean you real have one you big bundle of mush???


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> You mean you real have one you big bundle of mush???


Well I admit it could have been gas.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

lucky for me there were tissues next to me.


----------



## CuddlyKat (Apr 22, 2012)

AWWWWW....okay....crying....


----------



## EagleRiverDee (Mar 14, 2011)

Yup, I cried. And then posted it on Facebook.


----------

